# Farmina Foods



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I really like Farmina. My friend has a super sensitive girl with a ton of allergies and skin issues and she does really well on the Farmina.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been feeding Farmina fish and orange grain free for about a year now and really like it. Grit has to have grain free because of his ichthyosis. It flairs up a lot if he has grains. The dogs love this food. The one I feed is quite smelly, maybe that's why they like it!!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I can't speak about the food but curious about the quantity. You mentioned there are times he doesn't eat. Most 2 yr olds do good with 2 to 3 cups of food daily. Are you sure the problem is disinterest in the food or is he just not hungry?


----------



## commander G (Apr 24, 2017)

We give him that amount, either 1 or 1.5 cups twice a day, depending on his activity (swimming, etc.).


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

We use it as well, have been for a yr..dogs do wonderful on it!!!


----------



## MangoLeoh (Oct 8, 2020)

commander G said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Farmina brand of foods? My local pet store said it’s the best kibble you can feed your dog. My Golden boy is 2 years old, and is doing great on Fromm Gold Adult Large Breed (regular, not grain-free), but sometimes he is finicky with it, so I was thinking of trying something else. Thoughts?


My dog was fed the same Fromm Gold Adult Large and now on Farmina Ancestral Grain kibbles. He loves all flavors. Now that he is on a diet, he eats the “Light” version and he loved those too.


----------

